# Bettas For Sale.



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Ugh! I hate to sell some of my babies, but I am TRYING to move most of mine to bigger tanks, and I'm afraid I wont have room for 47 tanks LOL. So does anyone live in ontario canada here? Or somewhere close by that would be interested in purchasing? Here are some pics..

the last halfmoon, doesn't have fin rot or torn fins like it seems,, his fins are full, that is an old pic need to update!!


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

what part of Ontario are you from? I'm from Ohio, and that's not too far from part of Ontario. Would you be willing to ship, or pick up only? I really like your gold HM and blue HM.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh goodness i wished I lived closer!! I'd LOVE that gold boy, that red CT, or that blue boy...

Best of luck finding them homes


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish I had more room! I'd so love that last boy...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I might be able to take one, but it depends on where you're located.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll try when I move back to Canada


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the orange/yellow boy and the spotted guy on the bottom! 

If only I had more space... next year!!! >


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG. Are you serious!?!? Seriously serious?!

I'm in Ontario Canada! And I stalk your threads/browse your album all the time!!!!

I would LOVE ANY of them - except the last >.< And not because he's not gorgeous, but because my Drakon looks nearly identical! ^_^

Is it complicated/expensive to ship them? Deliver them? And how much are you asking for them? And... PM me? LOL

EDIT

Oh. Also wanted to add, unfortunately, I only have 2 two gallon tanks free right now. One that's 1 gallon, and 2 tanks that are a little under a gallon for when I quarantine new plants/females. So... until I get a new 20 Gallon... your babies will be living in 2 gals? >.<


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

If you had any females, I'd take them. But I live in MA, so she would need to be shipped.  I love your little orange dude, I would take him if I could!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

They are absoutly GORGOUS!  Too bad I'm not in Canada! lol Good luck on finding homes for the beauties!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I am in love with the second... I would buy him but I can't afford the shipping. Good luck with them!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

To everyone who replied who wants one please pm your postal code so I can check rates on shipping thanks!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Shame I live so far away. =[ I'd love to have one of them.


----------



## dub shih (Sep 15, 2010)

sent pm


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Sent PM as well!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

How much for the 4th one??


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the second one! I want lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i live in washington, 100 miles from Canada..... ship them? i got a new female but, WHO CARES? (other than my dad. lol)


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahahha. Yeah you can never have enough Bettas! The second one is gorgeous! He's huge let me tell you lol I'm having a hard time finding homes for these guys!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the cost for the 4th guy? And do you have the shipping cost set for KY? Also.. What are your shipping methods? PM if you would like..I am very interested!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Unforunately the 4th one is sick so he's not for sale anymore. I had discounts for shipping through fedex but apparently they don't ship live fish so I would have to use someone else... Could be pricy....


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you happen to have any other forsale..? And do you have a standard set price to start with..? Or do you get your payment through the shipping price..?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I do have more for sale. I will have to get back to you though with pics! Well depends where you live all I'm gonna charge is shipping no price for the Betta just shipping costs if that even works out cuz it might be expensive!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay.. What types are the others forsale?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Iv got a overhalfmoon, halfmoons, crowntails not that many more for sale but a few!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay. Pics soon? tehe. ;]. Amd whenever you figure out your shipping method..Ill give you my info for the price


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I would like to see the ohm and hms too


----------



## djflipside (Oct 18, 2010)

How old are the ones you are selling. I also live in Ontario Canada and very interested in purchasing a few of these. Mayb more if you have any others.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi guys sorry iv been busy but I promise I will post pics tonight of the hms and ohms


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, cant wait to see them


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay so here are my bettas that I have for sale (some of them have already been posted, but this is all I have left)

First two pics are my over halfmoons.
(Gold/Yellow one is SO hard to take a nice pic so sorry best I could do!)*Both from aquabid)

3rd & 4th are halfmoons with very nice full fins!
(Both from aquabid)

5th & 6th pic is the biggest super delta i have ever seen, before and after pics! has fin damage, but is not sick...just needs someone to change water daily to bring his gorgeous fins back! (From Aquabid)

6th & 7th pic is red halfmoon with fin damage...

8th pic is a halfmoon. 

9th pic is a double tail halfmoon . with flash (darker in person)

10th pic is a crowntail. (aquabid) fins are curled.

11th pic is a crowntail *FREE* has big belly...needs some work lol


*** ask for prices


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

free crowntail:
big belly.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is better pic of the 3rd betta (halfmoon)


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't seen but are you willing to ship? or are the stricktly only being sold in Canada?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmm i dunno, only because I HAD discounts for shipping but just found out fedex doesnt do live fish so now i would have to do other companys, think it would be really expensive...... especially canada to US but I can try if you want.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the first HM. But he'd have to be shipped too since I live in Montana...


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

How much for the 3rd&1st one?? Can I put it on hold??


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

$20 but depends where u live. Where ru located?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh man, this is sooo tempting...especially the first two...but I've been so busy this semester that I don't think I could take care of another boy.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

In michigan and can you put them on hold for me


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey, I think....I could be WAY off base with this...that I bought a black HM betta from you earlier in the summer. This is just based on your location, that you mentioned you had several when I met you, and the fact that your bettas are all gorgeous!!! Anywho, I would love to buy another, but I'm at my max at this point.

If it was you, thanks SO much! I just love him and it was a great opportunity to buy a beautiful betta.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Omg? Lol black Hm with green tint to him? Off kijiji no?


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, that was the one!! This is too funny!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Omg Hahahha!!! This is too funny!! And no problem!!! Im glad he got a good home! How's he doing?!


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Really good. He is a very active little guy! I have him in a 5 gallon and he tears around it! Thanks again! I can't believe I found you on here, small world. You have lovely bettas btw!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Awww That's so good to hear! I would love to see pictures  I know small world eh i only joined here by accident finding it on google I think? Lol and thank you!!! I have so many Bettas it's insane lol


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

haha! I have a couple shots in my photo thread that is just down the page!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

yo i am in newjersy and i think i am willing to buy the RCTM (red crowntail male)


----------

